# Vodafone Roaming with iPad connected to iPhone



## Branz (16 Jul 2014)

Reading this article in IT from 15/07/2014
http://www.irishtimes.com/business/sectors/technology/roaming-charges-are-still-a-rip-off-1.1866913
"...Whatever you do when downloading data - surfing the web, sending a Tweet, posting a photo - don’t hook up your iPhone to your Ipad. The data that you download is exactly the same but if you use your devices in this way, your charges will be €5 per megabyte. Thats right, despite an advertised - and mandated - price of 20 cents, a loophole in the legislation allows companies to charge 25 times the supposed maximum. At least, that’s what Vodafone charged this foolish customer on a recent trip to Europe.
When I challenged Vodafone about this they pointed to the small print of my contract. ..."

Anybody know where the small print is, what the issue is, and is it unique to VF?
The words used say "don't hook up" so is this tethering as opposed to creating a a portable wifi hotspot?
I know the former is an issue with 3 but not the latter.
Thanks


----------



## vandriver (16 Jul 2014)

Creating a mobile hot spot and connecting a device *is* tethering.


----------



## Branz (16 Jul 2014)

Grand, I thought there was a difference between a physical USB connection and the wi-fi hot-spot.

I am more familiar with this in the UK: where I have a Three sim only plan:
" All our SIM Only plans now allow you to use your phone as a Personal Hotspot, which wasn’t previously the case. You can use as much of your data allowance as you like for this activity, but if you’ve got AYCE data you can use up to 4GB for it.
...we need to differentiate between the two types of data use, when people use their phone as a Personal Hotspot they use the data in a very different and often more intensive way, which can affect other users of the network."
Thanks


----------



## dub_nerd (16 Jul 2014)

Your ISP can detect when your phone is used for tethering, and not all of them allow it. That said, this is the first I've heard that some of them might charge different rates, or attach different conditions, to this kind of data usage. Basically, from the above anecdote, they appear to be saying: "use as much data as you like on the phone itself (where, practically speaking, you'll never be able to use up your allowance) but we won't allow scenarios where you might actually make more effective use of it". Scandalous -- except nothing shocks me about ISPs anymore. 

P.S. Why is Dublin City Council like an ISP? ... because their fair usage policy only allows three gigs. ;-/


----------



## vandriver (16 Jul 2014)

P.S. Why is Dublin City Council like an ISP? ... because their fair usage policy only allows three gigs. ;-/
That joke is entirely in keeping with your username.


----------



## dub_nerd (17 Jul 2014)

I'll take that as a compliment.


----------

